# Need a thunder and lightning CD download



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings!

I'm looking for a CD download with nothing but thunder and lightning.

Going to set up a display for the next four days at a RV campsite and
my disc is packed away and would take too long to dig out.

Anyone know of one online?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Thunder download*

The site I like to use is www.ilovewavs.com.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

That site is down try these:

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=2523

http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/Weather.shtml

http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/weather.html

You could use audacity and make your own loop. :jol:


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

So evertbody knows this site has some awesome monster sounds, screams, and many more:

http://www.freesound.org/

:xbones:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Moon Dog, here is one with JUST the thunder, no wind, no screams, just for thunder controllers. Hope it helps!

http://www.4shared.com/file/27512997/51abde6b/ThunderONLY.html

Here is the other with some wind...

http://www.4shared.com/file/27059013/e3821b87/Thunder_Halloween_with_wind.html

Melty


----------

